# What humidity when cured?



## naturalhi (Aug 23, 2006)

tobacco is about 70% how about mj?


----------



## AeroTX (Aug 24, 2006)

I thought the lower the heat, the less light and the lower the humidity is best for curing.


----------



## naturalhi (Aug 24, 2006)

I want to create a humidor for mj, I researched a substance to dehumidify the fresh mj all I need to know is what's an acceptable humidity for mj which should keep as well as cigars in a humidor.


----------



## ftw2012 (Aug 24, 2006)

ive read that mj is best kept in the came conditions as tobacco.  i believe ganga guru taught me that!    just buy a regular cigar humidor.


----------



## KADE (Aug 24, 2006)

How much do one of those things cost neways...be better then my fake popcan. =)


----------



## ftw2012 (Aug 24, 2006)

i got one on ebay shipped to me for about 35 bucks.   its a smaller one.  built for about 150 cigars.  but it will hold an ounce pretty easy.  i just use it for the stash i smoke out of.


----------



## naturalhi (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanx FTW I was just talking to GG yesterday about this, he said the same.

I looked at humidors on ebay, for ideas, 'cause I am inventing a dehumidor-humidor. When finished I'll be able to put green mj in set it 'n' forget it till I want to smoke it. Now that I have the proper % all is well in the forest!


----------



## naturalhi (Aug 29, 2006)

It's working! 

The ambient humidy where I live is 60%+ so I'm creating a dehumidor to take enough water out to make it psychoactive without heat!


----------

